# How many Oto's should I have in my 10g



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Otos have a pretty big appetite for their size. I think 2 is enough or else they would starve if you added more. Generally I use an oto per 5-10 gallons. Depends on the tank.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You can feed Oto to supplement algae consumption if necessary. Tons of things - zucchini, spinach, Repashy Soilent Green, algae wafers. 

They're a schooling fish so are happiest in groups of 6+.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I would opt for 3.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

I would have 4, I think that is the magical number. You will do fine with fresh zucchini and algae wafers. 

I had 1 otto in my 12 gallon that died, got him from a fish store that kelp good care of their livestock. I got 4 from a common pet store, all fat and alive after 2 weeks. :bounce:


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

You could get away with four if you feed them.


----------



## StygianSteel (Apr 2, 2010)

I just keep 2 in my 10. They do like groups, but I find as long as they're not Alone and have a companion they do fine. I notice they also like to school with my pygmy corys. I imagine them sort of like 'hey you're a catfish... you're kinda the same color... close enough'.


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

BE sure to keep them fed. I have a 37 gallon, and without algae wafers, my tank can only support 1 oto.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

StygianSteel said:


> I just keep 2 in my 10. They do like groups, but I find as long as they're not Alone and have a companion they do fine. I notice they also like to school with my pygmy corys. I imagine them sort of like 'hey you're a catfish... you're kinda the same color... close enough'.


Hahahahah I'm sure it's a bit more complicated than that. I seen my Otos all line up on the same side of the tank, it's either super close together or doing their own thing.


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

I had 3 in my PFR 10 gallon for a long time. They managed to munch the shrimp food and did very well. I never could get mine to take zucchini but they really like Jake's Veggie Sticks. I just moved them recently to my 29 gallon.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Heh - thanks for the plug. While they're probably great for Otos, I find Repashy Soilent Green to be the magic food for any type of Oto. Mine won't even touch algae when I feedl Soilent Green. You can pick it up from Rachel/msjinkzd and other forum sellers.

But I have to reiterate - while it's okay to keep 1 or 2 Otos? It's a good idea to remember keeping them in adequate numbers keeps them happier and healthier. 6+ = much more natural for them.

If you're getting Otos, you're hopefully planning to supplement their algae consumption, anyway, so it's not tough to feed a few more.


----------



## jack25 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have 4 now in my 10 gallon with 2 of them being fairly new. I got them last week. I fed them spinach this weekend and they ate that up like it was the last supper. However, last night, I had 2 red cherry shrimp deaths. My wife said it was because I left the spinach in too long. (Put in Saturday and took out Sunday evening). Do spinach screw up the water condition if it left in too long? I had like 3 small leafs of spinach and the water wasn't cloudy. I figured I leave them in cause the otos were still eating them.


----------



## Ladayen (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont like leaving veggies in longer then overnight. I put them in last thing before I go to bed and then take em out first thing in the morning.

I have 7 oto's in a 20g and I feed them wafers they seem to be doing good.


----------



## digitallinh (Jun 22, 2011)

How often do you guys supplement feeding? I have 10 in a 29, densely planted, and I give them a couple of slices twice a week... Was wondering if that was enough? 

I put the slices in, and it'll be gone in about a day. No idea if the nerites are eating them or what.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

There's no way to know if it's enough unless you test it out for yourself. If the food you add is just enough to be consumed that quickly, I'd say you're doing it pretty well, honestly.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I attach a 1 by 1 inch piece every other day to a veggie clip for 5 zebra otos and they gobble it up. I also add veggie sticks and they sample the cory fish food. But the tank is free of algae so I know I am not overfeeding.


----------

